# "doubts" is the the word



## CARLA GONZÃLEZ (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I want to apply to chapman, AFI, USC and UCLA, but my favourite one is AFI. I've been other posts that talk about AFI and it seems that is pretty hard to get in there?. This week I will fill the application form and I have some doubts: 

1-is there any specific way for the recomendations letters?does anyone knows what do they want?

2-I read they ask you to have a lot of film experience, that means making movies and being on the credits or is also okay to tell them that  I've been in a lot of shootings and made a couple of shortfilms and Iam goign to be in a profeisonal videoclip (in the videoclip is just me singing one of my songs)before chrstimas made by a well known director here in Spain and that kind of things, but I don't have any film made or something really really heavy... do you think that is enough??

3-And the last doubt is that in case they ask me for an interview i LIVE IN sPAIN so I'll have to go to it anyway?

4-I was searching for the top 5 film schools and I can't find it!

I know its AFO, CHAPMAN, USC.... and?

thanks a lot if you help me with this!!


----------



## Maijodojo (Nov 3, 2009)

Common belief is that the top 5 film schools are:

USC
NYU
UCLA
AFI
Columbia

Outside of that, the best are Cal Arts, Chapman, UT-Austin, FSU, Loyola Marymount, and a few others that don't come to mind right now. 

As for interviews, i've heard of people having phone interviews, which would probably be your best bet. I don't know if having a phone interview will hurt your chances versus a real interview or not.


----------



## CARLA GONZÃLEZ (Nov 3, 2009)

okay thanks!

And does anyone know anything baout the other points???


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 4, 2009)

The letter of recommendations are based on what your recommenders write about you. So basically they want to see if the recommender thinks if you're competent. They want to know your ethics, your work, your willingness to learn more. I guess in the end you should look into getting your recommender to talk about why they think you're a competent choice and a good student.

film portfolio. That stuff is highly dependant on the school. a good rule of thumb is that the more reels you have and the more proud you are of that work, then you should have those listed as a portfolio. I think it's all about showing the best of your work showing that you are an aspiring film maker that has a chance in the world of film.

there's really not a set amount of "top film schools" but there are a list of really great films schools out there. each with their own specialty. Look into USC, NYU, UCLA, AFI, NWU, Columbia, Chapman, Cal Arts, etc. plenty of places to check out.

good luck.


----------



## CARLA GONZÃLEZ (Nov 4, 2009)

But i don't have much done as a filmmaker.... do you think what I said in the first post will be enough? and the videoclip us usefull for them even if i don't directed it so they can see Iam into that kind of things and also Iam artitsis because I make music and have a profesional videoclip? does that could be influential????


thanks


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 4, 2009)

Quality rules over quantity.  I would imagine that the videos you're in will not be as beneficial to the committees as the ones you make.

I actually think they only want to see things you've directed.

Best of luck.


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 4, 2009)

roughly what Jayimess says. The main goal, if you're applying as a director, is to show your directing skills, not your acting, editing, shooting, etc skills. And yes it is extremely important to have quality over quantity. I'd rather work with someone who has a year of experience and is good at what they do rather than someone with 10 years of classes and mediocre level projects. Show what you're most proud of as a director and keep to that, do not stray off to show your other stuff that is not necessary. Mention it, but don't make it too important.


----------



## CARLA GONZÃLEZ (Nov 5, 2009)

ok thanks for the advices! i really apreciate them!

I just posted a new dicussion with some of my work... it coukd be great if you get a chance and wach it... just curious! be honest!!


----------

